# water pump



## robfg2 (Feb 26, 2021)

anyone install a high volume water pump they really like?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

It's not that easy. You have divider plates and generations to consider. Which one you have will determine what you need. 67 and back use one setup, 68 uses another, 69 forward, another. What year car... and if the engine isn't the original, then more specifically, what year engine?

68 and back, you have to use cast iron pumps, 69 forward, you can get aluminum ones.

I have a 1967 and with a Flowkooler pump, high flow thermostat, a good block flush, and an aluminum radiator, I don't ever go over 160.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Agree with above. If you are able to use a Flowkooler, I recommend that brand.


----------



## robfg2 (Feb 26, 2021)

flowkooler is the one i am considering. 1968 original 400 ci.


----------

